# New blowes item



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Went there.. Saw this.... Laughed.... I mean come on now


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Just think the guys at sharkbite are complaining about this cheap crap ruining the industry.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Lead free!:laughing:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

How pathetic....


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Figured it was coming. Home owners will love them.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

note irrigation only.:yes:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

pilot light said:


> note irrigation only.:yes:


Ya, I guess it's ok if it leaks a little


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Ya, I guess it's ok if it leaks a little


 No you will see installed elsewhere!:laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I walked into lowes today, went to get some fittings. This guy takes in this peice of pex from a mobile home. He gets those copper shark bites and puts it on one end then he get a peice of copper and put it on the other. There he is trying to get it off spent twenty min. So he gets one of the lowes employees and asks how you take this off. He goes you need a special tool so he get the shark bite tool and he spent another 20 min. Then he called some one else ones holding the pipe and the others pulling on the other end. The customer said, wow no wonder there so expensive they must never leak. After seeing these two monkey trying to screw the football i walk by and i tell them you have to twist and pull or it will never come off and left i wonder how long they spent till they relized that it wont ever come off lol ha ha ahahhaha


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

A hackbite for PVC, what has this world come to???

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I was reading This Old House and it was nice to read a DIY'er article where it specifically said somethings like plumbing should not be attempted by the average homeowner.

The only good thing about materials like that is when a homeowner gets burned, he will complain to the store where he bought it. Then he will tell everyone he knows that the store carries products they know little about.

The product will get a blackeye and so will the store.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> A hackbite for PVC, what has this world come to???
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 Police and Theives! :thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I think it's a great idea. I'll definently keep some on the truck for broken irrigation lines. No more wait time for the glue to try.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Further cheapening of the trade....thanks Lowes.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

HO's, put it in by the truck loads please, we will be seeing you shortly.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I welcome the push-fit fitting, the primers and solvents used to join plastics are so bad for a plumbers health.

And I own one of those pex crimpers, there dang handy


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

God knows how hard it is to use the one step glue and primer!

No way a sharkbite fitting can be cheaper than a sch40 elbow.....

I'm not worried just means more service work for me when I'm semi retired!


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

pilot light said:


> note irrigation only.:yes:


 YOU KNOW THEY WILL START POPPING UP INSIDE HOMES:laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Sharkbite floods have been good for me, this looks even more promising.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Epox said:


> Sharkbite floods have been good for me, this looks even more promising.


 
what happened to the hackbite to cause the flood? any pic?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

The worst I seen was a full manifold repipe under a water heater platform. This was their second flood. One of the sharkbites blew loose. And the job looked like a hack job and the customer said get it all out. He was p*ssed.
I almost never take pics unless the customer isn't home and I feel I need some "before" shots for them.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ha! The question is: Can they make that any cheaper ?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

so its safe to say it wasent the hackbites fault, just a poor install of water pipe.


that being said, ive never seen a hackbit just "blow" off a pipe.

push tight fitting work well


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

They hold if the user keeps his head in the game and purposely makes sure they press in the full distance. Customer was not willing to risk it again. There was a lot of fittings under there.


----------

